# increasing the per-minute rate and reducing the per-mile



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

Are you serious?
They just stole money we can't make money...this is scam


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

increasing the per-minute rate and reducing the per-mile


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

they know that majority of the drivers will keep driving...
If you are making 1500$ a week, and it goes down to 1350$, you will still drive.
You might complain, but at the end, you will drive.


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

But where is our rights?
We're not slaves if we work together to do some changes like in NY the drivers of NY they got a minimum pay but they were together in LA we are many drivers


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No rights , just a contractor 
Only reason NY made changes= suicides.... if no suicides, no changes in NY.... politicians can say" I did something for the U/l drivers, and get votes. That is all.


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

mbd said:


> No rights , just a contractor
> Only reason NY made changes= suicides.... if no suicides, no changes in NY.... politicians can say" I did something for the U/l drivers, and get votes. That is all.


I don't think so I think you're Uber'$ employee


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

JulioUber said:


> But where is our rights?
> We're not slaves if we work together to do some changes like in NY the drivers of NY they got a minimum pay but they were together in LA we are many drivers


Can you do this?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

U/l knows how many drivers they have...they have too many. My prediction is that they can bring down base price close to .50cents a mile( in some states)Looks like they found 46 billion barrels of oil in the Permian area. So most likely No more high gasoline prices in the near future. If gasoline prices go up 50%, it could discourage drivers , but that is a no go.


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

Me no and U?
I think we have many ways to do something but if we still like now always will be the same


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

JulioUber said:


> But where is our rights?
> We're not slaves if we work together to do some changes like in NY the drivers of NY they got a minimum pay but they were together in LA we are many drivers


You'd have to have about 30 L.A. Uber drivers commit suicide and 1 or 2 assassinations of Uber exec or public official for similar to happen in Los Angles. Ie, It's not going to happen.



mbd said:


> they know that majority of the drivers will keep driving...
> If you are making 1500$ a week, and it goes down to 1350$, you will still drive.
> You might complain, but at the end, you will drive.


It is more like $1500 to $1250 pay cut. That's $1000 a month or $12,000 a year pay cut in area with extremely high fuel and housing costs.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

EphLux said:


> You'd have to have about 30 L.A. Uber drivers commit suicide and 1 or 2 assassinations of Uber exec or public official for similar to happen in Los Angles. Ie, It's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> It is more like $1500 to $1250 pay cut. That's $1000 a month or $12,000 a year pay cut in area with extremely high fuel and housing costs.


This will do.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

EphLux said:


> You'd have to have about 30 L.A. Uber drivers commit suicide and 1 or 2 assassinations of Uber exec or public official for similar to happen in Los Angles. Ie, It's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> It is more like $1500 to $1250 pay cut. That's $1000 a month or $12,000 a year pay cut in area with extremely high fuel and housing costs.


Uber knows drivers will not quit and start working for FB, Goog, Aapl or maybe fill that doctors open position at your local hospital .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

EphLux said:


> It is more like $1500 to $1250 pay cut. That's $1000 a month or $12,000 a year pay cut in area with extremely high fuel and housing costs.


All that may be true; yearly income may go from (using your numbers) $78K to $66K. The question is simply whether that means you're going to quit Ubering because of it. If not, then his point stands: they are doing it because they know they can do it.

What's "fair" or "right" or "ethical" has nothing to do with any of this. Anyone who has worked for very long for Uber or Lyft must realize that their relationship with drivers is an adversarial one based on use and exploitation.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

JulioUber said:


> But where is our rights?
> We're not slaves if we work together to do some changes like in NY the drivers of NY they got a minimum pay but they were together in LA we are many drivers


You have every right to just not log on.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

There are CDL driving jobs driving linehaul that pay more per mile than Uber new rates in Los Angeles. For example driving linehaul for Old Dominion pays $0.67 a mile plus extra for drop and hooks, plus health care and benefits and 401k driving some one else's vehicle


----------



## Lioncool (Mar 12, 2019)

EphLux said:


> You'd have to have about 30 L.A. Uber drivers commit suicide and 1 or 2 assassinations of Uber exec or public official for similar to happen in Los Angles. Ie, It's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> It is more like $1500 to $1250 pay cut. That's $1000 a month or $12,000 a year pay cut in area with extremely high fuel and housing costs.


Actually, it's even more cut than that...from 1500 to 1100-1200 tops....


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

Iknow is really bad for us they maybe are loosing money in NY but we're paying for that



mbd said:


> No rights , just a contractor
> Only reason NY made changes= suicides.... if no suicides, no changes in NY.... politicians can say" I did something for the U/l drivers, and get votes. That is all.


Your right dude....


----------



## Lioncool (Mar 12, 2019)

We need to organize strikes that the only way, besides suicides...

1-2 days a week for a month will do the trick...they will loose about the same percentage this way as they imposed on us..give them the feel of our coat...

The thing is, they're preparing for IPO, so they need to improve their bottom line drastically (of course, at drivers expense) in order for the shares to receive good valuation, which means big$$$$ for those who has those shares (not the drivers)

People with shares sit in corporate office (not GreenHubs), people like our beloved CEO Dara Kh.(IMHO he's a Slavedriving Punjabi Greedy shameless Krishna-****, that is just asking for lesson in karma, which in turn definitely should be for him a *****iest *****)

Bottom line is all he gives a f-uck about, that's where we should strike him...


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

This is BULL SHIT! Uber needs to go back to the normal rates. I just drove someone from LAX to San Clamente for $56. I live in OC and have done this drive numerous times and received $70 for the exact same ride. How dare they pull this shit but they dont care because no matter what, they will always get paid!


----------



## Lioncool (Mar 12, 2019)

Here's another math detail: this rate change will NOT negativly impact your earnings ONLY if you drive with speed NOT exceeding 9mph for longer distance trips. ...


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

When we had that change in the DFW area (Old: 68 mile, 10 min ~ New: 60 mile, 12 min) I remember the email from Uber stated how Uber valued the driver's time. That was one of their justifications.

Hmmm, Uber values the drivers time. What does valuing a driver's time have to do with the quality of the driver's vehicle? That is why is the driver of a select vehicle's time more valuable than the time for an UberX vehicle. Well, one might say the Select rider is having a different experience that is why select is paid $0.15 per minute while the X vehicle driver is paid $0.12 per minute. OK, I'll buy that. But why than, even before the ride is started, are Select wait times paid at a higher rate that X wait times? Is the passenger paying to have a nicer care parked in front of their house?

Its not that I don't think Select should get paid more than X, I do. Its just Uber shouldn't BS the drivers that Uber values our time.


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

If we can be organized and just one day Whit out Uber driver in LA just one day.....



Lioncool said:


> We need to organize strikes that the only way, besides suicides...
> 
> 1-2 days a week for a month will do the trick...they will loose about the same percentage this way as they imposed on us..give them the feel of our coat...
> 
> ...


I agree but any idea we need make this viral share in social media and say this is no fare....

We need make this viral if somebody knows somebody from the news like CNN of fox they has to know


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

Any idea? I really wanna do something


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

My driving time is at night now I’m thinking to drive at day time since there are lots of traffic means more time.


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

We're thousands of drivers we have power if we're together.....we need ideas guys.....


----------



## Lioncool (Mar 12, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> My driving time is at night now I'm thinking to drive at day time since there are lots of traffic means more time.


My friend, that's what they like you to think...but, if you simply crunch the numbers you will see that it is an attempt to cap our earnings at $20-25/h before expenses, while creating an illusion that it will improve earnings per hour for those who does work in rush hour crawl speed...

But if you keep crunching numbers you will see that in the end in reality only few scenarios where you're not loosing money exist and most of the drivers are trying to avoid those scenarios all together...



JulioUber said:


> We're thousands of drivers we have power if we're together.....we need ideas guys.....


Unfortunately I have no one with media presence . ...


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

I have no social media but if somebody else do jus post on Twitter on CNN or something somebody can share this information


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JulioUber said:


> We're thousands of drivers we have power if we're together.....we need ideas guys.....


New York City just implemented sweeping regulations for rideshare, including guaranteed hourly pay.

Contact your news media and elected officials and tell them you want a New York City type of system for Southern California.

Uber can't afford to have the New York City system spread beyond NYC, so the threat of it happening could be enough to force them to dramatically increase driver pay rates.


----------



## Lioncool (Mar 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> New York City just implemented sweeping regulations for rideshare, including guaranteed hourly pay.
> 
> Contact your news media and elected officials and tell them you want a New York City type of system for Southern California.
> 
> Uber can't afford to have the New York City system spread beyond NYC, so the threat of it happening could be enough to force them to dramatically increase driver pay rates.


Actually, it's questionable if NYC type system will work for us...as Uber not just decreased mile rates, but it also increased minute rate for just enough to cover with minimum CA wage most rediculus ride imaginable (going for a hour at speed of 1-2mph). So, now you can't really argue it in court or at officials level, because all State wage requirements are covered, but they did it at expense of everyone who is doing better than moving passengers at speed of tired turtle.

Reminds me of USSR policy: nobody can get rich, no one supposed to make more money than everybody else ( you're welcome to die trying), but(!!!) nobody is unemployed and nobody is homeless (sorta).... How do you like it?? American dream painted with Soviet brush and paint....

Or even better analogy: imagine your insurance company raising everyone's premium by 25%..but now you have provision on your policy to protect your car from Alien abduction (or abduction by any EXTRATERRESTRIAL lifeform), also you're covered in case of Alien Anal Probing(or anal probing by any EXTRATERRESTRIAL lifeform) while operating moving vehicle. Also Great news: Amount of increase in premium is subject to 5% discount, if you were born on Earth...Hooray!!!!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

mbd said:


> they know that majority of the drivers will keep driving...
> If you are making 1500$ a week, and it goes down to 1350$, you will still drive.
> You might complain, but at the end, you will drive.


 I am not so sure that your analysis is correct. There are those drivers who are just barely breaking even. So, if Uber cuts into their income even a slight amount, it will cause them to stop driving. Additionally, New drivers who want to sign up might hesitate just a bit at the lower compensation. All this is just food for thought, for what it's worth.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lioncool said:


> Actually, it's questionable if NYC type system will work for us...as Uber not just decreased mile rates, but it also increased minute rate for just enough to cover with minimum CA wage


First of all if you read my post, I said the THREAT of the NYC system coming to California would FORCE uber to offer higher pay rates to prevent California from adopting that system.

Since you seem worried that the NYC rates would be a pay cut for you, you're welcome to keep the wonderful LA rates with a $2.62 minimum fare, .60 per mile and .21 per minute.

I'll happily take the $1.215 per mile, .555 per minute, and $6 minimum NYC rates, thank you very much.



Lioncool said:


> Reminds me of USSR policy: nobody can get rich, no one supposed to make more money than everybody else ( you're welcome to die trying), but(!!!) nobody is unemployed and nobody is homeless (sorta).... How do you like it?? American dream painted with Soviet brush and paint....


Your Soviet analogy doesn't apply here. No matter what the rates are, there will be differences in earnings between drivers.

I may not get "rich" from the NYC rates, but I can certainly make a nice chunk of change with those rates, a lot more than I'm making now.



Yulli Yung said:


> I am not so sure that your analysis is correct. There are those drivers who are just barely breaking even. So, if Uber cuts into their income even a slight amount, it will cause them to stop driving. Additionally, New drivers who want to sign up might hesitate just a bit at the lower compensation. All this is just food for thought, for what it's worth.


The vast majority of uber drivers and new signups are Third World immigrants, who continue to sign up in large numbers despite the bad pay rates.

Even though uber loses 97% of their drivers every year, there's more than enough immigrant replacement drivers to take their place, which enables both companies to pay garbage rates.

High immigration rates have been a dream come true for uber and lyft and a nightmare for the drivers.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JulioUber said:


> But where is our rights?
> We're not slaves if we work together to do some changes like in NY the drivers of NY they got a minimum pay but they were together in LA we are many drivers


Your right is to find another job.


----------



## Vardan (Mar 12, 2019)

It seems to me that yesterday the hackers broke into the servers of Uber! The tariff for trips changed and the tips from customers began to disappear !! You can explain what it means to reduce tariffs by 25 percent !!! (Can immediately enroll in the unemployed !!! This is robbery !!!



> New York City just implemented sweeping regulations for rideshare, including guaranteed hourly pay.
> 
> Contact your news media and elected officials and tell them you want a New York City type of system for Southern California.
> 
> Uber can't afford to have the New York City system spread beyond NYC, so the threat of it happening could be enough to force them to dramatically increase driver pay rates.


Actually, it's questionable if NYC type system will work for us...as Uber not just decreased mile rates, but it also increased minute rate for just enough to cover with minimum CA wage most rediculus ride imaginable (going for a hour at speed of 1-2mph). So, now you can't really argue it in court or at officials level, because all State wage requirements are covered, but they did it at expense of everyone who is doing better than moving passengers at speed of tired turtle.

Reminds me of USSR policy: nobody can get rich, no one supposed to make more money than everybody else ( you're welcome to die trying), but(!!!) nobody is unemployed and nobody is homeless (sorta).... How do you like it?? American dream painted with Soviet brush and paint....

Or even better analogy: imagine your insurance company raising everyone's premium by 25%..but now you have provision on your policy to protect your car from Alien abduction (or abduction by any EXTRATERRESTRIAL lifeform), also you're covered in case of Alien Anal Probing(or anal probing by any EXTRATERRESTRIAL lifeform) while operating moving vehicle. Also Great news: Amount of increase in premium is subject to 5% discount, if you were born on Earth...Hooray!!!!


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

Where is ANONYMOUS......


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

What is the actual rates on the min/mile now?

Uber did this here in Salt Lake last summer. Like May time frame. Lyft followed matching the pricing some time later. Certainly cuts into the long fares. Makes waiting a tad less painful. But the $$$ is in the mileage. SLC is something like $0.58/mile and $.15/min.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

JulioUber said:


> Any idea? I really wanna do something


We all wanna do something......


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

A new batch of drivers taking it up the bumper from Uber. Us drivers in Sac ask where were you when we got hosed first? No sympathy from us since not one driver in other areas gave a shit. Welcome to the new world where your time is increased and mileage decreased.


----------



## Vardan (Mar 12, 2019)

Uber не может позволить себе распространить систему Нью-Йорка за пределы Нью-Йорка, поэтому угрозы ее возникновения может быть достаточно, чтобы заставить их резко повысить ставки оплаты для водителей.
На самом деле, сомнительно, что система типа Нью-Йорка будет работать для нас ... поскольку Uber не только снизил мили, но также увеличил минутную ставку, достаточную для покрытия минимальной заработной платы СА, которую только можно себе представить (в течение часа со скоростью 1-2mph). Итак, теперь вы не можете спорить об этом в суде или на уровне должностных лиц, потому что все требования штата к заработной плате покрыты, но они сделали это за счет всех, у кого дела идут лучше, чем передвижение пассажиров со скоростью усталой черепахи. Напоминает мне о политике СССР: никто не может разбогатеть, никто не должен зарабатывать больше денег, чем все остальные (вы можете умереть, пытаясь умереть), но (!!!) никто не безработный и никто не бездомный (сорта) ... . Как вам это нравится?? Американская мечта нарисована советской кистью и краской ...


----------



## Vardan (Mar 12, 2019)

Убер не может позволить себе распространять систему оплаты за водителей.
Скорее всего, Убер не только отстает от мили, но и увеличит минутную ставку, достаточен для покрытия минимальной заработной платы. скорость 1-2mph). Итак, все дело в том, что дела идут лучше, чем передвижение пассажиров со скоростью усталой черепахи. Никто не может зарабатывать больше денег, чем все остальные (вы можете умереть, пытаться умереть), но (!!!) Как вам это нравится ?? Американская мечта нарисована советской кистью и краской ...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Vardan said:


> Uber не может позволить себе распространить систему Нью-Йорка за пределы Нью-Йорка, поэтому угрозы ее возникновения может быть достаточно, чтобы заставить их резко повысить ставки оплаты для водителей.
> На самом деле, сомнительно, что система типа Нью-Йорка будет работать для нас ... поскольку Uber не только снизил мили, но также увеличил минутную ставку, достаточную для покрытия минимальной заработной платы СА, которую только можно себе представить (в течение часа со скоростью 1-2mph). Итак, теперь вы не можете спорить об этом в суде или на уровне должностных лиц, потому что все требования штата к заработной плате покрыты, но они сделали это за счет всех, у кого дела идут лучше, чем передвижение пассажиров со скоростью усталой черепахи. Напоминает мне о политике СССР: никто не может разбогатеть, никто не должен зарабатывать больше денег, чем все остальные (вы можете умереть, пытаясь умереть), но (!!!) никто не безработный и никто не бездомный (сорта) ... . Как вам это нравится?? Американская мечта нарисована советской кистью и краской ...


I wish I'd said that. But maybe people should refrain from opening the attachments.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> All that may be true; yearly income may go from (using your numbers) $78K to $66K. The question is simply whether that means you're going to quit Ubering because of it. If not, then his point stands: they are doing it because they know they can do it.
> 
> What's "fair" or "right" or "ethical" has nothing to do with any of this. Anyone who has worked for very long for Uber or Lyft must realize that their relationship with drivers is an adversarial one based on use and exploitation.


More drivers will just do lyft or food delivery


----------



## Lioncool (Mar 12, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> What is the actual rates on the min/mile now?
> 
> Uber did this here in Salt Lake last summer. Like May time frame. Lyft followed matching the pricing some time later. Certainly cuts into the long fares. Makes waiting a tad less painful. But the $$$ is in the mileage. SLC is something like $0.58/mile and $.15/min.


Now UberX priced $.60/mile and $.21/min... Compatible to SLC (their min wage in SLC is slightly lower, that's why rates are also lower...) it seems that only NYC is having bearable times...but what's NYC minimum wage?



Nats121 said:


> First of all if you read my post, I said the THREAT of the NYC system coming to California would FORCE uber to offer higher pay rates to prevent California from adopting that system.
> 
> Since you seem worried that the NYC rates would be a pay cut for you, you're welcome to keep the wonderful LA rates with a $2.62 minimum fare, .60 per mile and .21 per minute.
> 
> ...


Well, you didn't get me either then...
I didn't say that NYC rates are less than ours, I said that I'm not sure if NYC TYPE of SYSTEM will work for us, because their minimum city wage is higher then in LA, so, naturally their rates are also higher..
I'll take NYC rates any minute!!!
But keep in mind their spendings are higher as well... I really wouldn't give a damn about TYPE of SYSTEM (algorithm) they use to calculate our rates as long as it doesn't make tariffs go down...

Oh, about Soviet analogy... check this out and tell me if there is a fundamental difference: in Soviet Union to survive you'd need (very roughly) 30-50rubels/mo. All wages where salaries (per month) Minimum wage was about 50 rubels/mo. Maximum wage was 250rubels/mo. That means, no matter what job and position you're holding you will always make at least 50r., but also no matter what job and position you're holding you cannot make more than 250r ( it's capped at both ends)...Do some people make more money than the others?? Absolutely!! Is your minimum wage covered in case of any (even most rediculus) job/ride possible?? Most definitely!!! Is your wage capped now at $55/h (that

(that's maximum and also applied only to rediculus situation where you are lucky to have a rider for an hour at 70mph)

Compare to maximum cap of wage before last change of rates $67/hr

Hell yeah!!! So, do you see difference, my friend??? I don't.... Same TYPE of SYSTEM as USSR...the rates are different, changed according to zip codes set of survival wages


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber_Dubler said:


> When we had that change in the DFW area (Old: 68 mile, 10 min ~ New: 60 mile, 12 min) I remember the email from Uber stated how Uber valued the driver's time. That was one of their justifications.
> 
> Hmmm, Uber values the drivers time. What does valuing a driver's time have to do with the quality of the driver's vehicle? That is why is the driver of a select vehicle's time more valuable than the time for an UberX vehicle. Well, one might say the Select rider is having a different experience that is why select is paid $0.15 per minute while the X vehicle driver is paid $0.12 per minute. OK, I'll buy that. But why than, even before the ride is started, are Select wait times paid at a higher rate that X wait times? Is the passenger paying to have a nicer care parked in front of their house?
> 
> Its not that I don't think Select should get paid more than X, I do. Its just Uber shouldn't BS the drivers that Uber values our time.


Uber and Lyft says,"I love you, but I will kill you"


----------



## Lioncool (Mar 12, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Uber and Lyft says,"I love you, but I will kill you"


" Now give me your wallets!!"


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

JulioUber said:


> But where is our rights?
> We're not slaves if we work together to do some changes like in NY the drivers of NY they got a minimum pay but they were together in LA we are many drivers


Uber is the new Sweat Shop of rideshare. Gotta love them and their greed



Lioncool said:


> " Now give me your wallets!!"


They just took Arizona drivers per mile from $.95 to $.60 and I can tell a lot of drivers quit because of that and what happened with the Pregnant Lyft driver getting stabbed to death and the Uber driver getting throat slashed 2 days later...


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

JulioUber said:


> But where is our rights?
> We're not slaves if we work together to do some changes like in NY the drivers of NY they got a minimum pay but they were together in LA we are many drivers


Rights? and yes, according to the terms and conditions in the app, you are technically slaves

Stopped driving for Fuber last year because of their never ending BS, since time rate are going up, you have to master the art of Longhauling, taking the longest possible route for EVERY ride


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The time pay was already minuscule so increasing it 16% is really nothing. Decreasing the distance pay 20-25% however is huge.

I think us drivers are about to get bent over even more. In some markets they are testing 30-50% cuts in pay for using the destination filter. I suspect this is actually just a test to see if there are still drivers who will do it at that pay. If enough do they will probably cut driver pay by 30-50% across the board and pocket it all for themselves.


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/furious-over-falling-pay-los-angeles-uber-drivers-prep-1833500428/amp
https://gizmodo.com/furious-over-falling-pay-los-angeles-uber-drivers-prep-1833500428/amp
https://gizmodo.com/furious-over-falling-pay-los-angeles-uber-drivers-prep-1833500428/amp


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Another cut? Jeez.


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> First of all if you read my post, I said the THREAT of the NYC system coming to California would FORCE uber to offer higher pay rates to prevent California from adopting that system.
> 
> Since you seem worried that the NYC rates would be a pay cut for you, you're welcome to keep the wonderful LA rates with a $2.62 minimum fare, .60 per mile and .21 per minute.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct. That's all you see now are immigrant drivers. When I started 4 yrs ago it was mostly young American college students or older American males. Not anymore! In California, you can get a drivers license even if you're here illegally so they all sign up to drive for Uber and Lyft. This is why all Military bases banned rideshare drivers from all their installations! Not being a racist but its the hard truth! At some point someone has got to say this!



touberornottouber said:


> The time pay was already minuscule so increasing it 16% is really nothing. Decreasing the distance pay 20-25% however is huge.
> 
> I think us drivers are about to get bent over even more. In some markets they are testing 30-50% cuts in pay for using the destination filter. I suspect this is actually just a test to see if there are still drivers who will do it at that pay. If enough do they will probably cut driver pay by 30-50% across the board and pocket it all for themselves.


I've noticed at times when I'm driving in Long Beach or Hollywood areas and I try to use the destination filter to get back to the OC, the app will say; Destionation mode is not available in this area. It hurts riders and drivers to use this function. Move to a different area and try again, some bullshit like that! Been driving for 4yrs and just recently started seeing this message. They're up to something!



Lioncool said:


> Here's another math detail: this rate change will NOT negativly impact your earnings ONLY if you drive with speed NOT exceeding 9mph for longer distance trips. ...


Lol...9mph on the 405!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

JulioUber said:


> increasing the per-minute rate and reducing the per-mile


Stupid question. This is in reference to the rate that Uber is paying drivers... NOT the rate Uber is charging passengers.

Correct? Or did the cost to use an Uber car go down by 25% for each mile?


----------



## JulioUber (Mar 11, 2019)

No they cut down the pay for driver but didn't increase the price for riders


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Wonder when per mile is cut to .0.20 cents.. how many drivers will there be?


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

You would think the per minute rate times 60 should at least add up to minimum wage


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

HRD2UBER said:


> Uber is the new Sweat Shop of rideshare. Gotta love them and their greed
> 
> 
> They just took Arizona drivers per mile from $.95 to $.60 and I can tell a lot of drivers quit because of that and what happened with the Pregnant Lyft driver getting stabbed to death and the Uber driver getting throat slashed 2 days later...


Logan Green poured a bit of his latte on the pavement for her.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JulioUber said:


> But where is our rights?


You have the right to quit. You have the right to turn off the app with your middle finger, and keep it up in the air.

But that's about it....


----------

